# BAKU | CBA Tower | 164m | 35 fl | U/C



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Under the order of the Cabinet of Ministers of the Republic of Azerbaijan land is allocated in Haydar Aliyev Avenue to construct a new administrative building for the Central Bank. The present administrative building of the Central Bank of Azerbaijan was built and put in commission in 1998. The building that had modern design and infrastructure at that time was designed for 200 employees.

The scale of the country’s economy has grown in the past period, and given the deeper integration of the country into global economy, the widened scope of activity of the bank has necessitated creation of new management and functional infrastructural units. Operations of the Researches and Development Center, Credit Registry Service, launch of departments engaged in Communication and Strategic Management problems are among the examples of new management units in the Central Bank. It is not fortuitous that the number of employees of the Central Bank has increased in the past period and reached 500, the number is expected to go up in future. Therefore, it is necessary to construct a new administrative building of the Central Bank.

Researches were conducted to that end, and a number of well-known companies submitted their concepts reflecting up-to-date technologies for the construction of the administrative building of the CBA, and projects implemented by reputable European architectural companies were studied. As a result of researches, an internationally recognized Austrian company “COOPHIMMELB (l)AU” that implemented the project of the new administrative building for the European Central Bank, was selected for the implementation of the project of the new administrative building of the Central Bank.

The design of the building factors in such criteria as modernity, unique appearance, as well as skyscraper-ness. In light of the rapid increase of demand for cash caused by the growing economy of the country, the project includes creation of the Cash Center meeting international standards. At the same time, beginning of gold mining and forecasts about its future growth necessitate creation of a repository for gold reserves and this issue will also be addressed in the new building.

In light of management and functional development perspectives of the Central Bank for 20-25 years in line with the world practice, the project covers all infrastructures, conference halls, various training rooms, car parking, a library and a museum of the CBA open for citizens.
Currently the new management building is at the designing phase and no final decision has been taken.










http://www.cbar.az/releases/2011/01/19/20110119-02/
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...alermo+national+bank&cd=7&hl=az&ct=clnk&gl=az


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

wow! really nice, any construction pics?


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Cliff said:


> wow! really nice, any construction pics?


Unfortunately we still do not have any construction pictures. Meanwhile, from what I have seen on the last time I visited Baku they were finishing the works on digging the hole. I think soon there gonna be an official grounbreaking ceremony with participation of state officials kay:


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

Azer_Akhundov said:


> Under the order of the Cabinet of Ministers of the Republic of Azerbaijan land is allocated in Haydar Aliyev Avenue to construct a new administrative building for the Central Bank. The present administrative building of the Central Bank of Azerbaijan was built and put in commission in 1998. The building that had modern design and infrastructure at that time was designed for 200 employees.
> 
> The scale of the country’s economy has grown in the past period, and given the deeper integration of the country into global economy, the widened scope of activity of the bank has necessitated creation of new management and functional infrastructural units. Operations of the Researches and Development Center, Credit Registry Service, launch of departments engaged in Communication and Strategic Management problems are among the examples of new management units in the Central Bank. It is not fortuitous that the number of employees of the Central Bank has increased in the past period and reached 500, the number is expected to go up in future. Therefore, it is necessary to construct a new administrative building of the Central Bank.
> 
> ...


remind my of Frankfurt european cental bank


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

DimaF said:


> remind my of Frankfurt european cental bank


Both projects have the same architect


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

Map location, next to the Sofaz Tower - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=589&lat=40.4154170000&lng=49.9028510000&z=15&t=k


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Construction update - February 12, 2012
Photos by user emsybax :


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Some more renderings:





































Source: http://www.coop-himmelblau.at


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Start of construction: 2013
Estimated completion: 2015










http://www.coop-himmelblau.at/architecture/projects/central-bank-azerbaijan


----------



## BaKuCiTy (May 15, 2011)

cool, nice project


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

That twisting base looks fantastic


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

very nice and modern design.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

As the sewer line is passing through the construction site, works are not going for now. After a few months, new line will be built and construction will go in full speed. 

You can see the sewer line in this photo:


















_
Photos by user nicat111_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

There will be two towers with concrete core and steel frames around them:



















http://www.ural.com.tr/


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

azer akhundov......impressive structure....:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## matsusaka32 (Apr 14, 2009)

sabitova said:


> Урааа! Похоже, определились с генподрядчиком. Это AECOM! :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi everyone,

I asked this in the Azeri forum but I got no response. 

Would you happen to know if AECOM is also in charge of the construction or if they awarded it to other company?

As far as I know, it was CCC (Consolidated Construction Company) that was gonna be responsible for this, but I ain't sure if they're working in this project or they just dismissed it. These building works seem to have been halted for some time...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

Awesome design! 

But it seriously reminds me of the new European Central Bank HQ in Frankfurt.


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Bligh said:


> Awesome design!
> 
> But it seriously reminds me of the new European Central Bank HQ in Frankfurt.


Architect is the same - Austrian-based Coop-Himmelb(l)au


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

matsusaka32 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I asked this in the Azeri forum but I got no response.
> 
> ...


AECOM is only construction and cost manager for this project. There is ongoing tender on general contractor which has not been picked up yet.


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

Galandar said:


> Architect is the same - Austrian-based Coop-Himmelb(l)au


ahhh that explains a lot then! haha, great development! :cheers:


----------



## matsusaka32 (Apr 14, 2009)

Galandar said:


> AECOM is only construction and cost manager for this project. There is ongoing tender on general contractor which has not been picked up yet.


Thank you very much for your quick reply.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

_Photo by user emsybax_


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

05.06.2014










_Photo by John the Show, Юрий Усов _
http://vk.com/modernaz


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

More renderings:




























http://www.coop-himmelblau.at/architecture/projects/central-bank-azerbaijan/#


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Kutsuit (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice building; I love how contemporary/modern and elegant it looks. Nothing over the top; just nice and simple.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## disposal (Nov 8, 2013)

It's sooo porcelain! All beauty of this building is felt through the watching video above. I really shed my tears when I saw this building moving.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

A true 21st century tower.


----------



## baalbayrak (Nov 20, 2014)

matsusaka32 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I asked this in the Azeri forum but I got no response.
> 
> ...


Facade system is Reynaers.


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

*Turkish Tekfen Construction is selected as main contractor:*

The New Headquarters Building for the Central Bank of the Republic of Azerbaijan project is located at Haydar Aliyev Avenue, Baku, Azerbaijan, where Tekfen had completed various projects over the years in the same avenue.

Total construction area of the project is 67.981 m2, mainly comprises a tower, an energy center and various service structures in landscape area. The tower is 163.80 m height and consists of 2 underground and 35 aboveground floors.

The envelope of the tower designed as a sculptural all glazing façade which emphases its unique geometry and mono-block concept. Beyond its strong architectural appearance, it will serve as a semipermeable envelope between interior and exterior environment in terms of all kind of technical and physical requirements.

Below ground floors consist technical areas and parking spaces. Above ground floors comprise office areas.


*FACTS AND FIGURES*


Earthworks: 92,438 m3
Number of Piles: 293 ea
Structural Concrete: 94,670 m3
Rebar: 15,484 ton
Structural Steel: 5,459 ton
Façade Area: 25,579 m2
Number of Lifts: 11
Number of Escalator: 2






Tekfen Construction







www.tekfeninsaat.com.tr


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

Coop Himmelb(l)au — Say himmelblau.







www.coop-himmelblau.at


----------



## Azer_Akhundov (Aug 8, 2008)

The foundation is completed:


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Gorgeous


----------

